# BMW expands certified used-vehicle program



## Corpun (Dec 28, 2008)

Interesting, I wonder if this means they'll extend the 05/06 subvented financing to newer models shortly


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

How about throwing in free maintainence for two years on every CPO'd cars that BMW sells
that will definately sell more cars.:thumbup:


----------

